# EI dry weight discrepancy for CSM+B



## Ajaxandrew (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello
I am mixing my own ferts for EI in my 90gallon, everything seems right except for the CSM+B amounts. The website (plantedtank.net) I have been following for instructions says...

add 65.2 grams to 500ml of water yielding 20ml doses

However http://rotalabutterfly.com/nutrient-calculator.php
says that I should be adding 20.4 Grams

I'm not sure which one to follow
Please help


----------

